# diminutives



## Gavril

Does Finnish have any regular diminutive suffixes? Here is the dictionary definition of "diminutive" in case it helps:

*2.
Grammar . pertaining to or productive of a form denoting smallness, familiarity, affection, or triviality, as the suffix -let,  in droplet  from drop.
*

A related question is, do Finnish speakers use diminutive forms very often? I would say we don't use them very much in English, compared to some other languages, and this makes it hard to determine how "regular" a diminutive suffix like _-let_ is.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The nen-ending is quite common, but you can't add it to all words: _tyttö*nen*, vihko*nen*. _There must be others even though I just can't think of any at the moment. I never gave much thought to this phenomenon. You'll probably get more knowledgeable replies.


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Does Finnish have any regular diminutive suffixes? Here is the dictionary definition of "diminutive" in case it helps:
> 
> A related question is, do Finnish speakers use diminutive forms very often? I would say we don't use them very much in English, compared to some other languages, and this makes it hard to determine how "regular" a diminutive suffix like _-let_ is.


 
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deminutiivi#Suomen_kieli

But again, the suffixes usually occur with some special words only, and it is not as common and productive as in eg. Dutch (_kop_ can become _kopje_, but "kuppinen" is not used; we say "pikkukuppi").

NB It may be written as two words, I don't know about the rules.


----------



## hui

There are several deminutive suffixes in Finnish: http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=206

(See also 207-213.)


----------

